# Trevala F series vs. old version



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Can you tell a difference between the two, other than the price?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, the old model is more parabolic and the new one tends to snap ( break )easier.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The older model are great as of yet we have not broken one (and use four). But the newer model are JUNK. Seven different anglers have broken a total of 11 on our boat alone. Outcast has been nothing but GREAT replacing them. If it was not for the warranty We would be out over 2,200.00 for broken rods. I would think shimano would get their act together on the newer model before they go broke like evinrude did on the FICH.


----------



## wahoowacker (Apr 13, 2009)

I had one of the older ones break on me a week or so ago! On the good side I dont think it was just a crap rod, I think it was a floor display that people messed with and cracked. I took it back to my place of purchase and it was replaced instantly no questions asked. I think the trevalas are awsome rods with some serious backbone. On top of that you cant ever beat a rod with a lifetime warrenty. I was always told that the older ones had a defect and thats why they redesigned them. Mine works great so why not get the one thats a few dollars cheaper.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm with Recess on this one. I've had an old one for two years and have caught some serious fish on it. The last F series that I will ever own broke about two weeks ago. It was a 5'9" 80-200 pound class rod and it broke before the 30 pound braid did. That should't happen. Outcast is in the process of replacing it now.

Rob


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been doing great with my older trevala. No complaints at all.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I have two of the older version rods, theTVC66MH and TVC66H, and I really like them both.I've seen one of the F series conventional rods snap while someone was jigging...(no fish on the line), and this was a personwho takes very good care of their gear.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They all break if you high stick them which is how most rods get broken. I have yet to break any jigging rods including the F-series.


----------

